# Apologetic Career Path



## Miller (May 28, 2007)

I'm intrested in becoming a professor of apologetics at a University some day and am curious about some opinions on the best path to do so. I'm wanting to attend WTS in Dallas in about a year, but wonder if this is the best thing to do. I also don't want to waste any time in my education, in other words, I don't want to get through 2 years of seminary and then find out I should have done something else to reach my goals. Any help on the best path?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 28, 2007)

Well, i'm not sure on the exact approach, but you should consider philosophy for graduate work. Depending on what you did for undergraduate study, you might go for a masters in philosophy (and then doctorate) or just doctorate.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 28, 2007)

I am going to be the unspiritual materialist for the moment: get a degree that will provide you with a workable income. Then move in on your "apologetics stuff." 

I can't say which seminaries offer the best apologetics route. I can tell you a few that don't, but offline. Off the top of my head I would say RTS *Orlando.*


----------



## Covenant Joel (May 29, 2007)

Why would you say that about RTS Orlando, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 29, 2007)

Covenant Joel said:


> Why would you say that about RTS Orlando, if you don't mind me asking?



JOHN FRAME!


----------



## Puritanhead (May 29, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> I am going to be the unspiritual materialist for the moment: get a degree that will provide you with a workable income. Then move in on your "apologetics stuff."


 I agree with Jacob here. I might consider something ministerial later in life. But I need to worry about discipleship and not credentials. My next credential will most likely be a professional degree in lawa Juris Doctorate.


----------

